# Brazilian Trump



## CrusaderFrank

My cousin is at a polling place in central Brazil and Bolsanaro is ahead 4 to 1.

Brazil either elects their Trump, Bolsonaro, or they're the next Venezuelan


----------



## skye

Hopefully soon every country will have its own Trump!!!!


----------



## ptbw forever

CrusaderFrank said:


> My cousin is at a polling place in central Brazil and Bolsanaro is ahead 4 to 1.
> 
> Brazil either elects their Trump, Bolsonaro, or they're the next Venezuelan


Bolsanaro will win fairly easily.


----------



## BluesLegend

skye said:


> Hopefully soon every country will have its own Trump!!!!



^^^ post of the year candidate


----------



## whitehall

How would a polling place determine which candidate is ahead before the votes are tallied? Somethin ain't right in Brazil.


----------



## shockedcanadian

There is only one Trump.  Considering how such a powerful, free, capitalist nation like America has been smacked around by the little, skinny guy at the beach, he's the one leader who needed to be Trump.


----------



## Sunni Man

The mold was broken after Trump was made.

The closest leader like him is Putin.  ....


----------



## CrusaderFrank

He's up by 2-1 overall. I guess people are sick of getting carjacked


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Sunni Man said:


> The mold was broken after Trump was made.
> 
> The closest leader like him is Putin.  ....


Funny, Jake


----------



## CrusaderFrank

He won!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

My aunt in Rio got the governor they wanted too!

Sweeeeet


----------



## Stratford57

CrusaderFrank said:


> My aunt in Rio got the governor they wanted too!
> 
> Sweeeeet


Now your aunt needs her nephew to get the government _he wants_ in USA (in 10 days). Then you both will be happy as well as your both countries.


----------



## skye

He did? Really?   Wow!


----------



## Preacher

WOO HOO! He won! Good job Brazil! 

Far-right Bolsonaro wins Brazil presidential race | Reuters


----------



## Preacher

“We cannot continue flirting with communism ... We are going to change the destiny of Brazil,” Bolsonaro said in an acceptance address in which he vowed to carry out his campaign promises to stamp out corruption after years of leftist rule.

SPOT ON FOR AMERICA AS WELL!


----------



## forkup

CrusaderFrank said:


> My cousin is at a polling place in central Brazil and Bolsanaro is ahead 4 to 1.
> 
> Brazil either elects their Trump, Bolsonaro, or they're the next Venezuelan


Yup this guy clearly is an example to the world.
And then you guys wonder why people think it's OK to send pipe bombs. When this is what you claim a leader is supposed to be.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

forkup said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> My cousin is at a polling place in central Brazil and Bolsanaro is ahead 4 to 1.
> 
> Brazil either elects their Trump, Bolsonaro, or they're the next Venezuelan
> 
> 
> 
> Yup this guy clearly is an example to the world.
> And then you guys wonder why people think it's OK to send pipe bombs. When this is what you claim a leader is supposed to be.
Click to expand...


Gee, why dont Brazilians enjoy getting carjacked?


----------



## skye

.....lots of Samba!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skye

A little Samba  in honor of   Right wing  Bolsanaro  election in Brazil today...... 

Way to Go dear Brazil    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  WAY TO GO


----------



## frigidweirdo

CrusaderFrank said:


> My cousin is at a polling place in central Brazil and Bolsanaro is ahead 4 to 1.
> 
> Brazil either elects their Trump, Bolsonaro, or they're the next Venezuelan



That's a ridiculous assertion. But then again in Latin America they've struggled to find sensible candidates. Either they're pro-American or anti-American, can't have anything in between. Either way they're fucked.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

frigidweirdo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> My cousin is at a polling place in central Brazil and Bolsanaro is ahead 4 to 1.
> 
> Brazil either elects their Trump, Bolsonaro, or they're the next Venezuelan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a ridiculous assertion. But then again in Latin America they've struggled to find sensible candidates. Either they're pro-American or anti-American, can't have anything in between. Either way they're fucked.
Click to expand...


They're pro America now!

My family in Rio does not stop at red lights at night. Earlier this year my cousin, who is a Federal Judge in Brazil had to drive the wrong way down a one way street to flee an attempted carjacking. 

Brazil is so fucked up that it takes over a month to get a delivery from Amazon 

Bolsonaro is the right man for the times.

Wishing them all the best


----------



## frigidweirdo

CrusaderFrank said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> My cousin is at a polling place in central Brazil and Bolsanaro is ahead 4 to 1.
> 
> Brazil either elects their Trump, Bolsonaro, or they're the next Venezuelan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a ridiculous assertion. But then again in Latin America they've struggled to find sensible candidates. Either they're pro-American or anti-American, can't have anything in between. Either way they're fucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're pro America now!
> 
> My family in Rio does not stop at red lights at night. Earlier this year my cousin, who is a Federal Judge in Brazil had to drive the wrong way down a one way street to flee an attempted carjacking.
> 
> Brazil is so fucked up that it takes over a month to get a delivery from Amazon
> 
> Bolsonaro is the right man for the times.
> 
> Wishing them all the best
Click to expand...


Brazil has been fucked up for a long time. Venezuela has been fucked up for a long time too. I mean, I remember a client of mine who was dating some young hot Venezuelan, this must have been like 2001 time, Chavez had only been in power a short time, and he spoke of that sort of stuff going on there around that time and before. 

While Brazil hasn't been too far right since the military was in power up until 1985, this doesn't mean the country didn't have problems before that. 







As you can see from 1980 when the murder rate was more than double the US's murder rate at present, it went up from 11.7 in 1980 to around 15 in 1985 when the military govt kicked out of power. 

There are reasons for the high murder rates, like poverty which is still a massive problem.

Now, Trump's going on about how unfair things are for the US, but he doesn't consider that these poorer countries would be better off and richer if they didn't have the US screwing them over. 

Being pro-American can often mean being corrupt in Latin America.


----------



## JGalt

Well that's certainly a big "Eff You" to the left. 

Good job, Brazil!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

frigidweirdo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> My cousin is at a polling place in central Brazil and Bolsanaro is ahead 4 to 1.
> 
> Brazil either elects their Trump, Bolsonaro, or they're the next Venezuelan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a ridiculous assertion. But then again in Latin America they've struggled to find sensible candidates. Either they're pro-American or anti-American, can't have anything in between. Either way they're fucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're pro America now!
> 
> My family in Rio does not stop at red lights at night. Earlier this year my cousin, who is a Federal Judge in Brazil had to drive the wrong way down a one way street to flee an attempted carjacking.
> 
> Brazil is so fucked up that it takes over a month to get a delivery from Amazon
> 
> Bolsonaro is the right man for the times.
> 
> Wishing them all the best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brazil has been fucked up for a long time. Venezuela has been fucked up for a long time too. I mean, I remember a client of mine who was dating some young hot Venezuelan, this must have been like 2001 time, Chavez had only been in power a short time, and he spoke of that sort of stuff going on there around that time and before.
> 
> While Brazil hasn't been too far right since the military was in power up until 1985, this doesn't mean the country didn't have problems before that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from 1980 when the murder rate was more than double the US's murder rate at present, it went up from 11.7 in 1980 to around 15 in 1985 when the military govt kicked out of power.
> 
> There are reasons for the high murder rates, like poverty which is still a massive problem.
> 
> Now, Trump's going on about how unfair things are for the US, but he doesn't consider that these poorer countries would be better off and richer if they didn't have the US screwing them over.
> 
> Being pro-American can often mean being corrupt in Latin America.
Click to expand...


That remains to be seen. I'm wishing them well

Privatizing industries will help, and arming the citizens will cause crime and murders to plummet; I'll bet money on that


----------



## frigidweirdo

CrusaderFrank said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> My cousin is at a polling place in central Brazil and Bolsanaro is ahead 4 to 1.
> 
> Brazil either elects their Trump, Bolsonaro, or they're the next Venezuelan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a ridiculous assertion. But then again in Latin America they've struggled to find sensible candidates. Either they're pro-American or anti-American, can't have anything in between. Either way they're fucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're pro America now!
> 
> My family in Rio does not stop at red lights at night. Earlier this year my cousin, who is a Federal Judge in Brazil had to drive the wrong way down a one way street to flee an attempted carjacking.
> 
> Brazil is so fucked up that it takes over a month to get a delivery from Amazon
> 
> Bolsonaro is the right man for the times.
> 
> Wishing them all the best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brazil has been fucked up for a long time. Venezuela has been fucked up for a long time too. I mean, I remember a client of mine who was dating some young hot Venezuelan, this must have been like 2001 time, Chavez had only been in power a short time, and he spoke of that sort of stuff going on there around that time and before.
> 
> While Brazil hasn't been too far right since the military was in power up until 1985, this doesn't mean the country didn't have problems before that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from 1980 when the murder rate was more than double the US's murder rate at present, it went up from 11.7 in 1980 to around 15 in 1985 when the military govt kicked out of power.
> 
> There are reasons for the high murder rates, like poverty which is still a massive problem.
> 
> Now, Trump's going on about how unfair things are for the US, but he doesn't consider that these poorer countries would be better off and richer if they didn't have the US screwing them over.
> 
> Being pro-American can often mean being corrupt in Latin America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That remains to be seen. I'm wishing them well
> 
> Privatizing industries will help, and arming the citizens will cause crime and murders to plummet; I'll bet money on that
Click to expand...


Why will you bet money on arming people will cause crime and murder to plummet? People already have guns.


CrusaderFrank said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> My cousin is at a polling place in central Brazil and Bolsanaro is ahead 4 to 1.
> 
> Brazil either elects their Trump, Bolsonaro, or they're the next Venezuelan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a ridiculous assertion. But then again in Latin America they've struggled to find sensible candidates. Either they're pro-American or anti-American, can't have anything in between. Either way they're fucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're pro America now!
> 
> My family in Rio does not stop at red lights at night. Earlier this year my cousin, who is a Federal Judge in Brazil had to drive the wrong way down a one way street to flee an attempted carjacking.
> 
> Brazil is so fucked up that it takes over a month to get a delivery from Amazon
> 
> Bolsonaro is the right man for the times.
> 
> Wishing them all the best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brazil has been fucked up for a long time. Venezuela has been fucked up for a long time too. I mean, I remember a client of mine who was dating some young hot Venezuelan, this must have been like 2001 time, Chavez had only been in power a short time, and he spoke of that sort of stuff going on there around that time and before.
> 
> While Brazil hasn't been too far right since the military was in power up until 1985, this doesn't mean the country didn't have problems before that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from 1980 when the murder rate was more than double the US's murder rate at present, it went up from 11.7 in 1980 to around 15 in 1985 when the military govt kicked out of power.
> 
> There are reasons for the high murder rates, like poverty which is still a massive problem.
> 
> Now, Trump's going on about how unfair things are for the US, but he doesn't consider that these poorer countries would be better off and richer if they didn't have the US screwing them over.
> 
> Being pro-American can often mean being corrupt in Latin America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That remains to be seen. I'm wishing them well
> 
> Privatizing industries will help, and arming the citizens will cause crime and murders to plummet; I'll bet money on that
Click to expand...


You think more guns is going to help? 

See I don't see it like this. In Brazil you can get guns, but you can't carry them outside with you. A problem, sure. 

In South Africa it is legal to carry guns in public. Has this helped? No, it hasn't. They still have really high murder rates. Criminals are still in control of a lot of areas. The police still have a hard time. 

That's not saying I could solve Brazil's problems. But I think it's more of a socio-economic issue.


----------



## Penelope

skye said:


> Hopefully soon every country will have its own Trump!!!!



They just got him.


----------



## Penelope

skye said:


> He did? Really?   Wow!



Really skye, you must want a daddy and real strict father figure.


----------



## Moonglow

Penelope said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did? Really?   Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really skye, you must want a daddy and real strict father figure.
Click to expand...

Some people like to be put in their place.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Penelope said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully soon every country will have its own Trump!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They just got him.
Click to expand...


Yeah, so every country can have a lying prat at the head of their govt fucking things up, so Trump doesn't seem so bad.


----------



## Penelope

frigidweirdo said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully soon every country will have its own Trump!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They just got him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, so every country can have a lying prat at the head of their govt fucking things up, so Trump doesn't seem so bad.
Click to expand...


We hopefully will get rid of ours soon. Wonder if Russia played in their politics too.


----------



## skye

Penelope said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully soon every country will have its own Trump!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They just got him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, so every country can have a lying prat at the head of their govt fucking things up, so Trump doesn't seem so bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We hopefully will get rid of ours soon. Wonder if Russia played in their politics too.
Click to expand...



Russia????? LOL.......some need a brain transplant.... me thinks.


----------



## frigidweirdo

skye said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully soon every country will have its own Trump!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They just got him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, so every country can have a lying prat at the head of their govt fucking things up, so Trump doesn't seem so bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We hopefully will get rid of ours soon. Wonder if Russia played in their politics too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Russia????? LOL.......some need a brain transplant.... me thinks.
Click to expand...


Except for the fact that there's evidence everywhere that Russia does this.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

CrusaderFrank said:


> He won!



So ogo Pogo didn't I tell you on October 8 in the below thread that Jair Bolsonaro would win? Yes I did my post # 22

Brazil's Donald Trump

Kiss my feet ogo and praise my superior knowledge about my fellow Nationalists like President-Elect Jair Bolsonaro!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

CrusaderFrank said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> My cousin is at a polling place in central Brazil and Bolsanaro is ahead 4 to 1.
> 
> Brazil either elects their Trump, Bolsonaro, or they're the next Venezuelan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a ridiculous assertion. But then again in Latin America they've struggled to find sensible candidates. Either they're pro-American or anti-American, can't have anything in between. Either way they're fucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're pro America now!
> 
> My family in Rio does not stop at red lights at night. Earlier this year my cousin, who is a Federal Judge in Brazil had to drive the wrong way down a one way street to flee an attempted carjacking.
> 
> Brazil is so fucked up that it takes over a month to get a delivery from Amazon
> 
> Bolsonaro is the right man for the times.
> 
> Wishing them all the best
Click to expand...


President-Elect Jair Bolsonaro has asked Sérgio Moro to be the new Minister of Justice and Public Security, excellent! Sérgio Moro is hardcore.

Sérgio Moro - Wikipedia


----------



## ptbw forever

frigidweirdo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> My cousin is at a polling place in central Brazil and Bolsanaro is ahead 4 to 1.
> 
> Brazil either elects their Trump, Bolsonaro, or they're the next Venezuelan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a ridiculous assertion. But then again in Latin America they've struggled to find sensible candidates. Either they're pro-American or anti-American, can't have anything in between. Either way they're fucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're pro America now!
> 
> My family in Rio does not stop at red lights at night. Earlier this year my cousin, who is a Federal Judge in Brazil had to drive the wrong way down a one way street to flee an attempted carjacking.
> 
> Brazil is so fucked up that it takes over a month to get a delivery from Amazon
> 
> Bolsonaro is the right man for the times.
> 
> Wishing them all the best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brazil has been fucked up for a long time. Venezuela has been fucked up for a long time too. I mean, I remember a client of mine who was dating some young hot Venezuelan, this must have been like 2001 time, Chavez had only been in power a short time, and he spoke of that sort of stuff going on there around that time and before.
> 
> While Brazil hasn't been too far right since the military was in power up until 1985, this doesn't mean the country didn't have problems before that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from 1980 when the murder rate was more than double the US's murder rate at present, it went up from 11.7 in 1980 to around 15 in 1985 when the military govt kicked out of power.
> 
> There are reasons for the high murder rates, like poverty which is still a massive problem.
> 
> Now, Trump's going on about how unfair things are for the US, but he doesn't consider that these poorer countries would be better off and richer if they didn't have the US screwing them over.
> 
> Being pro-American can often mean being corrupt in Latin America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That remains to be seen. I'm wishing them well
> 
> Privatizing industries will help, and arming the citizens will cause crime and murders to plummet; I'll bet money on that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why will you bet money on arming people will cause crime and murder to plummet? People already have guns.
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> My cousin is at a polling place in central Brazil and Bolsanaro is ahead 4 to 1.
> 
> Brazil either elects their Trump, Bolsonaro, or they're the next Venezuelan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a ridiculous assertion. But then again in Latin America they've struggled to find sensible candidates. Either they're pro-American or anti-American, can't have anything in between. Either way they're fucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're pro America now!
> 
> My family in Rio does not stop at red lights at night. Earlier this year my cousin, who is a Federal Judge in Brazil had to drive the wrong way down a one way street to flee an attempted carjacking.
> 
> Brazil is so fucked up that it takes over a month to get a delivery from Amazon
> 
> Bolsonaro is the right man for the times.
> 
> Wishing them all the best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brazil has been fucked up for a long time. Venezuela has been fucked up for a long time too. I mean, I remember a client of mine who was dating some young hot Venezuelan, this must have been like 2001 time, Chavez had only been in power a short time, and he spoke of that sort of stuff going on there around that time and before.
> 
> While Brazil hasn't been too far right since the military was in power up until 1985, this doesn't mean the country didn't have problems before that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from 1980 when the murder rate was more than double the US's murder rate at present, it went up from 11.7 in 1980 to around 15 in 1985 when the military govt kicked out of power.
> 
> There are reasons for the high murder rates, like poverty which is still a massive problem.
> 
> Now, Trump's going on about how unfair things are for the US, but he doesn't consider that these poorer countries would be better off and richer if they didn't have the US screwing them over.
> 
> Being pro-American can often mean being corrupt in Latin America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That remains to be seen. I'm wishing them well
> 
> Privatizing industries will help, and arming the citizens will cause crime and murders to plummet; I'll bet money on that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think more guns is going to help?
> 
> See I don't see it like this. In Brazil you can get guns, but you can't carry them outside with you. A problem, sure.
> 
> In South Africa it is legal to carry guns in public. Has this helped? No, it hasn't. They still have really high murder rates. Criminals are still in control of a lot of areas. The police still have a hard time.
> 
> That's not saying I could solve Brazil's problems. But I think it's more of a socio-economic issue.
Click to expand...

South Africa is a racist shithole run by an incompetent, racist government.


----------



## xyz

Bolsonaro's corrupt cabinet:
Jair Bolsonaro Promised to End Corruption in Brazil — Then He Appointed an Extremely Corrupt Cabinet

I don't think he's that comparable to Trump, he's much worse. O.k., Trump did say "Drain the swamp", but it wasn't really one of the main campaign points. It was a slogan like "Build the wall" and nothing more, although it seems he really wants that wall, whether to distract or just because. 

I know some people will disagree with me, but Bolsonaro just seems more toxic and a danger to his own people than Trump. For example the violence against reporters. (o.k. , parallels there too, but Brazil just seems more volatile to me)


----------



## CrusaderFrank

xyz said:


> Bolsonaro's corrupt cabinet:
> Jair Bolsonaro Promised to End Corruption in Brazil — Then He Appointed an Extremely Corrupt Cabinet
> 
> I don't think he's that comparable to Trump, he's much worse. O.k., Trump did say "Drain the swamp", but it wasn't really one of the main campaign points. It was a slogan like "Build the wall" and nothing more, although it seems he really wants that wall, whether to distract or just because.
> 
> I know some people will disagree with me, but Bolsonaro just seems more toxic and a danger to his own people than Trump. For example the violence against reporters. (o.k. , parallels there too, but Brazil just seems more volatile to me)



Brazil was on track to be the next Venezuelan Progressive Success.  Bolsonaro was gutted for wanted to turn it around. Socialist fucks are lucky he's not announcing a helicopter ride department


----------



## CrusaderFrank

forkup said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> My cousin is at a polling place in central Brazil and Bolsanaro is ahead 4 to 1.
> 
> Brazil either elects their Trump, Bolsonaro, or they're the next Venezuelan
> 
> 
> 
> Yup this guy clearly is an example to the world.
> And then you guys wonder why people think it's OK to send pipe bombs. When this is what you claim a leader is supposed to be.
Click to expand...


Some leftist scumbag gutted him in public.  Fucking lucky he didn't start a Department of Helicopter Rides

Stabbed Brazil politician 'lost 40% blood'


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

xyz said:


> Bolsonaro's corrupt cabinet:
> Jair Bolsonaro Promised to End Corruption in Brazil — Then He Appointed an Extremely Corrupt Cabinet
> 
> I don't think he's that comparable to Trump, he's much worse. O.k., Trump did say "Drain the swamp", but it wasn't really one of the main campaign points. It was a slogan like "Build the wall" and nothing more, although it seems he really wants that wall, whether to distract or just because.
> 
> I know some people will disagree with me, but Bolsonaro just seems more toxic and a danger to his own people than Trump. For example the violence against reporters. (o.k. , parallels there too, but Brazil just seems more volatile to me)



  The proof will be easily discernible,as time goes by if things dont improve he's a bust.
    If things go like they did when Trump took office i'll call it a success and would expect many more nations to follow suite.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

CrusaderFrank said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bolsonaro's corrupt cabinet:
> Jair Bolsonaro Promised to End Corruption in Brazil — Then He Appointed an Extremely Corrupt Cabinet
> 
> I don't think he's that comparable to Trump, he's much worse. O.k., Trump did say "Drain the swamp", but it wasn't really one of the main campaign points. It was a slogan like "Build the wall" and nothing more, although it seems he really wants that wall, whether to distract or just because.
> 
> I know some people will disagree with me, but Bolsonaro just seems more toxic and a danger to his own people than Trump. For example the violence against reporters. (o.k. , parallels there too, but Brazil just seems more volatile to me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brazil was on track to be the next Venezuelan Progressive Success.  Bolsonaro was gutted for wanted to turn it around. Socialist fucks are lucky he's not announcing a helicopter ride department
Click to expand...


I ADORE those type of Helicopter rides


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

HereWeGoAgain said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bolsonaro's corrupt cabinet:
> Jair Bolsonaro Promised to End Corruption in Brazil — Then He Appointed an Extremely Corrupt Cabinet
> 
> I don't think he's that comparable to Trump, he's much worse. O.k., Trump did say "Drain the swamp", but it wasn't really one of the main campaign points. It was a slogan like "Build the wall" and nothing more, although it seems he really wants that wall, whether to distract or just because.
> 
> I know some people will disagree with me, but Bolsonaro just seems more toxic and a danger to his own people than Trump. For example the violence against reporters. (o.k. , parallels there too, but Brazil just seems more volatile to me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The proof will be easily discernible,as time goes by if things dont improve he's a bust.
> If things go like they did when Trump took office i'll call it a success and would expect many more nations to follow suite.
Click to expand...


I do not think Jair Bolsonaro have the problem that The Donald has with all those Leftist Activists and Leftist Activist Judges who are in the way of The Donald's Agenda, if so Jair Bolsonaro who is former Brasil Army and a Captain in and has the support of the Brasil Armed Forces he can send in the military to shut down those Leftist Judges and round up the Leftist Activists. What Latin America now needs is Operation Condor II, the Patriotic Presidents of Chile, Paraguay, Peru, Colombia, Guatemala etc all again Right-Wing I think would agree and this they can do what occur in Operation Condor I but this time total gloves off to eradicate the Marxist human filth, in Operation Condor I not enough removed so Operation Condor II this to eradicate in total the Marxist human filth.

General Augusto Pinochet was a great hero he saved Chile from Communism but he was too soft hearted, he should have been more hardcore, Operation Condor I was too soft hearted it did not eradicate the dangerous subversive Neo-Marxism from Latin America, so Operation Condor II must be cold hearts and hardcore to completely eradicate that crowd.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

CrusaderFrank said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> My cousin is at a polling place in central Brazil and Bolsanaro is ahead 4 to 1.
> 
> Brazil either elects their Trump, Bolsonaro, or they're the next Venezuelan
> 
> 
> 
> Yup this guy clearly is an example to the world.
> And then you guys wonder why people think it's OK to send pipe bombs. When this is what you claim a leader is supposed to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some leftist scumbag gutted him in public.  Fucking lucky he didn't start a Department of Helicopter Rides
> 
> Stabbed Brazil politician 'lost 40% blood'
Click to expand...


That POS Leftist human filth should be executed. When that happened I prayed to Our Lord Jesus Christ The Messiah and our Saviour that Jair Bolsonaro would be okay also I said many Hail Mary's for him and my prayers were answered, I strongly agree with the power of prayer, Our Lord and Our Lady do listen if you have them into your heart they ARE with you and they do respond for you.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

CrusaderFrank said:


> My cousin is at a polling place in central Brazil and Bolsanaro is ahead 4 to 1.
> 
> Brazil either elects their Trump, Bolsonaro, or they're the next Venezuelan



He has been now Inaugurated President Jair Bolsonaro 

*Bolsonaro declares Brazil's 'liberation from socialism' as he is sworn in*

*



*

^^^^ With his wife now First Lady of Brasil.

*



*

Here is the full article link to:

Bolsonaro declares Brazil's 'liberation from socialism' as he is sworn in


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Socialism is for suckers


----------

